# I'm new!



## dr walkrr (May 5, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

My name is Arie and I just graduated college! I majored in business and Biology and have always been fascinated/a little weirded out by insects. This year one of my mentors told me about a Mantis that he had kept as a pet and I decided that I wanted one as a little graduation reward. I just ordered a Flower Mantis from HibiscusSmile and it will be here tomorrow (so thanks in advance HibiscusSmile!). So I am pretty new to all of this but I think I have done my research and my history of Biology should come in handy. Other than that, I work for a nutritional supplement distribution company running the media department. I am always interested documenting interesting people and would love to do some video work for the Mantis community. I live in Arizona so if any of you bug lovers are in the area we should get together and try and see some Mantids in the wild. Thanks in advance for the information I am sure I will need!

Regards,

Arie


----------



## revmdn (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, lots of great info here. Enjoy.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

Hi Arie, thought I reconized the name! Babies on the way, should have today!




enjoy! :tt2:


----------



## ismart (May 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (May 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------

